# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Teneis informacion sobre Derren Brown???

## LONGSHOT

Hola amigos, hace tiempo que ando viendo todo lo que he podido recopilar de Derren Brown, a mi modo de ver un mentalista increible, quizas demasiado incluso, ya que hace efectos como borrar palabras de la mente de personas en un momento"compinches?", lo cual se me hace increible, vereis teneis idea de si Derren Brown es un buen mentalista o es un mal fraude televisivo, sinceramente no se que pensar...

----------


## Pardo

[quote="LONGSHOT"] hace efectos como borrar palabras de la mente de personas en un momento"compinches?", quote]

Compinches :Confused: ? NOOOOO, Hipnosis y pseudohipnosis....

Te aseguro que Derren es un gran mentalista, y nunca ha usado compinches... lo que usa mucho la psicologia y la hipnosis, con la cual se hacen verdaderos milagros.......

Salud!
Pardo

----------


## RAIMONS

esta considerado como unos de los grandes mentalistas tambien,junto con blake,max maven. lo que realmente hace en usar la programacion neurolenguista. es todo un experto. aparte claro, de hipnosis y buen mentalismo. saludos.

----------


## LONGSHOT

Valla, ahora si que me he quedado de piedra, partiendo de la base de que llevo bastantes años en magia pero pocos meses en cuanto a mentalismo, lo que me hace un simple iniciante, lo que hace que efectos como el que comente, me dejen sin palabras ni respuestas, "me encanta". 
Por otro lado, si mal no he entendido pseudohipnosis es hipnotizar sin tener que pasar por el paso previo de sujertion?, es que lo encuentro espatarrante, y muy muy rapido de ejecutar, la verdad es que solo lo habia visto hacer a los yeadis de la guerra de las galaxias   :Wink:  

Muchar gracias por las respuestas y aclaraciones amigos.

----------


## cuenk

Esto me recuerda mucho a un video que vi el otro dia en youtube, un señor supuestamente hacia perder la fuerza a diversos culturistas con el poder de su mente rollo jedi. Obviamente es algo imposible... Si os interesa es victor cerro.

----------


## Oeo

Yo también vi el vídeo que comentas cuenk, y la verdad es que tengo ganas de probar a hacerlo yo mismo, porque según lo vi, pienso que es un simple principio de física sobre las fuerzas y "contrafuerzas", sobre todo por el cómo se apoyaban las manos, los puntos de presión, etc...

Pero vamos, hablo desde el desconocimiento, igual luego no tiene nada que ver con eso, en cualquier caso, no deja de ser curioso.

----------


## MaxVerdié

> esta considerado como unos de los grandes mentalistas tambien,junto con blake,max maven. lo que realmente hace en usar la programacion neurolenguista. es todo un experto. aparte claro, de hipnosis y buen mentalismo. saludos.


Em... el caso es que es TAN BUEN mentalista que consigue que los magos pensemos eso.

Cuando no.

Me quito el sombrero ante el sr. Brown.

----------


## Petrus

Gracias Verdié.

Por favor, si les gusta el mentalismo *estudien.*

Si no saben acerca de la realización de los efectos (y me refiero a la realización _concreta, paso por paso_ de los mismos) le hacen un flaco favor al estudio de la magia (diferente sería si esto fuera un foro de profanos) al hablar sin conocer.

Es como si un mago ducho en la manipulación de bolas pero lego en la levitación de objetos proclamase que vió a alguien "levitar una carta" y sin usar ni hilos ni imanes.
*
Que lo ha dicho clarito él mismo: "Fijaos que no uso ni hilos ni imanes, sólo la imaginación"*

Entonces no queda más que concluir que debe ser un "imaginólogo" profesional. 

Concluyendo: Los que creen que Derren Brown es un grán psicólogo que hace usos prodigiosos de la Programación Neuro Linguística no hacen más  que tomar al pie de la letra el speech que él quiere que tomen al pie de la letra. Y eso está muy bien para el público, pero para un aspirante de mago...

Saludos (sin mala onda, sólo con ánimo informativo)

----------


## Pardo

Que tal Petrus, esta clarisimo que todo lo que hace Derren, tiene un secreto (no me gusta la palabra truco) y una tecnica, pero tambien tenemos que reconocer, que fuerade grabaciones, usa bastante la hipnosis y la sugestión, y que en segun que juegos, ademas de la tecnica, si que usa tecnicas de pnl que lo refuerzan muchisimo mas.... por ejemplo el metodo de hacer pensar en una carta y adivinarla directamente tras mandarsela con gestos sutiles frente al persona en cuestion.....

Por supuesto que no lo hace todo con metodos psicologicos, pero si se ayuda mucho de ellos....

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## RAIMONS

verdi.......digo que esta considerado como uno de los buenos......pero no para mi.osea, lo consideran,no que lo sea. este tio me recuerda a uno.....que ahora mismo no me acuerdo el nombre.......lo vi en you tube,traspasando una ventana,no me acuerdo el nombre. pero eso. ahi queda. personalmente, ami darrew no me gusta en absoluto.no es el estilo de un verdadero mentalista.

----------


## LONGSHOT

Jajaja, la verdad es que me pasa lo mismo que a RAIMOSN me recuerda mucho a criss..., Con la peculiaridad de que de criss se las tecnicas que utiliza y se cuando hay efectos de camara o de angulos con Darren , no tengo ni pajotera eso es lo que me maravilla de el. El que a un teniendo muy buenas nociones de magia y sabiendo que hay "truco", me lo como con patatas.
Por cierto como dige en el primer post Darren me encanta, hay algun mentalista que opineis que este a la altura?, ya que para mi blake es un buen mentalista pero sus efectos no son tan potentes ni de lejos. Cual para vosotros es el mejor en cuanto a la potencia de sus efectos?

----------


## dante

Es un maestro del engaño, capaz de dejar a profanos y a magos en blanco.
Lo de que nunca ha usado compinches no me lo creo. Tampoco creeria si me dijeran que si. Soy agnostico  :P . Creo que decir si usa o no compinches solo le daría importancia si saliera de su voca y lejos de una camara   :Wink:  

Lo de la memoria no se necesita compinche alguno para realizarse, como ya dijo pardo, es solo sugestión.

Tiene un efecto muy buneo, en el que está en casa de una mujer y le pide que piense en   que se pare una persona elegida por ella, de la calle. No lo consigue.
Derren elige a otra y lo intenta, esta vez  una mujer se para durante unos segundos, se da la vuelta y alza la vista hasta el piso donde está Derren.

Luego entrevistan a la mujer que se paró, la cual sintio, algo inexplicable que la hizo parar. Muy buen efecto y sin compinches  8)

----------


## cuenk

No creo en los fenomenos paranormales ni en la virgen maria...
Pero es un buen gancho comercial.

----------


## Ransen

A mi el mensaje de Petrus, no se si lo he interpretado mal pero me ha dado a entender que hemos caido en la trampa de creer realmente en la misma naturaleza de las presentaciones de Derren. Yo solo comento que para los que medio estan informados este grandisimo mentalista antes de dedicarse a  l mentalismo, mientras estudiaba en la universidad ya se dedicaba a estudiar y a ejercer la hipnosis, no se trata del mentalista que utiliza las psudociencias  como meras presentaciones.

----------


## BusyMan

> no es el estilo de un verdadero mentalista.


¿Qué es VERDADERO MENTALISTA? ¿Cómo pegan juntas esas dos palabas?

¿Entonces un mago no es mago si no saca palomas y va con frac?

No he entendido muy bien eso... la gente que le ve en directo queda alucinada y la gente que le ve por televisión se queda alucinada (con lo difícil que es eso... ¿dónde está el fallo?)

----------


## ignoto

> ¿dónde está el fallo?)


En que no pusistes la mayúscula.


 :Lol:

----------


## The Jack

Derren es un excelente mentalista y si lo vieron hacer cartomagia hace juegos muy buenos y con tecnica impecable. En todo sentido un muy buen mago.

----------


## KOTKIN

Cierto Derren tambien es un gran cartomago.

----------


## BETONY &amp; MARGARIDA

[quote="Pardo"]


> hace efectos como borrar palabras de la mente de personas en un momento"compinches?", quote]
> 
> Compinches? NOOOOO, Hipnosis y pseudohipnosis....
> 
> Te aseguro que Derren es un gran mentalista, y nunca ha usado compinches... lo que usa mucho la psicologia y la hipnosis, con la cual se hacen verdaderos milagros.......
> 
> Salud!
> Pardo


Hola Luís
Es como dices, de compinches nada. Hipnosis y pseuhipnosis.
Por curiosidad, hablando del tema de borrar palabras de la mente del espectador lo vi hacer en Houdini ( Madrid) hace un par de años a Pablo Segóbriga y te aseguro que la gente se quedó de piedra ( incluso algunos magos que estabán allí esa noche). 
Un saludo
Betony & Margarida

----------


## ALEX ALAN

¿Borrar palabras de la mente del espectador?
¿Como se verifica?¿Se le hace contar del uno al diez y  el espectador se salta un numero?, (como se suele hacer en hipnotismo).
¿O se le da una definición de alguna palabra muy obvia y este no consigue recordarla?

No me  imagino muy bien como se puede presentar.
¿Podriais especificar un poco mas?, me parece muy interesante.

----------


## eidanyoson

Imagina una pareja. Sacas a la mujer y le haces que olvide el nombre del marido.
 Es mejor no hacerlo al revés, porque las mujeres son más susceptibles y no es plan de que después de la actuación el marido tenga bronca por parte de la mujer  :D 

 (Esto no es machismo, está absolutamente comprobado. Aún ningún hombre se ha quejado de que su mujer olvidara su nombre, incluso les hace mucha gracia y lógicamente, se sorprenden. No así al contrario, más o menos la mitad de las mujeres se enfadan -a escondidas- con su pareja, no me pregunteis porqué).

 Es un ejemplo.

 Derren Brown lo ha hecho metiéndose en el metro de Londres. Cojiendo a una persona y haciéndole olvidar la estación de metro a la que iba. Y haciéndole recordar la estación cuando ya e la han pasado (¡Qué·&·$%&%·$ este Derren :D! )

 Son sólo ejemplos.

----------


## SEJO

cuales son esos videos o dvds de Derren de los que estn hablando?.

gracias

----------


## cuenk

En del metro de Londres, esta en Youtube. Basta con escribir en la búsqueda derren brown trains.

----------

